# Holy Marcgravia



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

So I've had a piece of Marcgravia rectiflora for about 4 years now in my Viv, it started out as a small cutting about 4-5" that was given to me by a local frogger, it took some time to start growing and I've moved it a few times. It all started out in the front on a peice of wood, it stayed there for a few months until it grew some runners. At this point said peice of wood started decaying fast so I removed it, and relocated a peice to the upper part of the background. Another peice to a different branch and the last peice to a different Viv. Now fast forward 3years and it has completely engulfed my entire background, it's growing along the sides on the glass and on the glass on top. You can't even tell there is a background that it is growing on.

I love the green color, but should I go in there and cut a bunch out? It's starting to drown out some of the lights and is creating dark spots in the tank. I'd really hate to waste it, but I don't know any one around anymore who might want some.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Dude that is absolutely awesome! I would definitely take some clippings of it and try to sell it and/or give it away to people who can’t afford some clippings? Or you could always start a new tank with all the clippings! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah man. Just offer it for sale, it will go away. I'd buy some.


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

As far as shipping goes, I've never shipped live anything before. Do I just use a certain envelope or box to ship in? I understand the basics of protection but the actual logistics of it I'm in the complete dark with.


----------



## Khamul (Jan 16, 2018)

Lay the cuttings on a soaking wet, but not dripping, paper towel. Then place inside a plastic ziplock bag. Then put in cheapest box that wont smash the plants. Then ship.


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Khamul said:


> Lay the cuttings on a soaking wet, but not dripping, paper towel. Then place inside a plastic ziplock bag. Then put in cheapest box that wont smash the plants. Then ship.


Ok that's what I figured, so basically the if it fits it ships box. 

Would I wrap the cutting in the paper towel? Or make a cutting sandwich with the paper towels? Or is one side enough?


----------



## Khamul (Jan 16, 2018)

Being that its inside a sealed plastic bag, the amount of wet paper towels doesnt matter, it will be 100% humidity. Just put one down that the roots can lay on. And when you place in box, it doesnt have to be perfectly flat. They can curve some from the bottom of the box, to the top of the box - that will help fit them better


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Khamul said:


> Being that its inside a sealed plastic bag, the amount of wet paper towels doesnt matter, it will be 100% humidity. Just put one down that the roots can lay on. And when you place in box, it doesnt have to be perfectly flat. They can curve some from the bottom of the box, to the top of the box - that will help fit them better <img src="http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Thank you for all the help!


----------

